# T4 T5 Sets , wo bekommt man die her?



## Yamimarek (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie man an die neuen T4-5-Sets kommt?!
Habe jetzt schon so viele Gerüchte gelesen!
1.Man kann es kaufen?! Wenn ja, wo?
2.Man braucht Marken und kann es gegen die Marken eintauschen?! Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich die Marken, wieviele braucht man und wo ist der Händler zum eintauschen?!
3.Es droppt in Instanzen?! Wenn ja, in welchen und auf welcher Schwierigkeit? Normal oder Heroisch?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, war noch nie so verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke allen Helfern im voraus!!!

Euer Yamimarek (Thrall)


----------



## Deadlift (22. Januar 2007)

Also du kannst es nicht einfach kaufen nein.

Es droppen in gewissen Raid Instanzen der Scherbenwelt sogenannte "Token".
Sowas z.B.:
http://www.buffed.de/?i=29755

Also Rüstteile die du nicht anziehen kannst sondern in Shattrath gegen die jeweiligen Teile des T4 Sets eintauschen kannst (entweder Seher oder Aldor je nachdem wo du freundlich bist).


----------

